# Lazy ENTJs - do they exist?



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Lazy may sometimes but used in place of "This XNTJ decided that what I'm supposed to be doing is pointless"


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

A lazy ENTJ is just an ENTP really :kitteh:


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

accualiizdolan said:


> one of the reasons why I want to make a lot of friends when I go to college is so I can gain an advantage in *procuring positions in societies*


Hard to imagine you being an xxTP.


----------

